
Mitscher and the Mystery of Midway - smacktoward
http://m.usni.org/magazines/navalhistory/2012-05/mitscher-and-mystery-midway
======
slater
paywall'd

~~~
morkfromork
no, it's not, just click on the button to show the rest of the story.

